# I call this a good start



## squatting dog (Jan 1, 2019)

I was glad to see something positive happen in the world of puppy buying this year. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ate-allow-rescue-animals-sold-pet-stores.html


----------



## Keesha (Jan 1, 2019)

Way to go California. I hope it catches you on


----------



## Miss Mae (Jan 1, 2019)

I do too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2019)

I think it is a good start too.  Years ago when I was young, I would delight in seeing puppies and kittens in pet stores at malls, etc.  Then I learned more about those poor animals and looked at them through a different lens.  Now it breaks my heart that they're there, still in the cycle of abuse by these pet shops, and the result of puppy mills and negligent treatment.  I'll be happy when every state bans the sale of dogs and cats in stores, that will definitely discourage the puppy and kitten mills which are run by heartless greedy people.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2019)

In New Mexico,it's been illegal to sell puppies or kittens (or grown dogs and cats, either) in stores for several years now  The exception is that rescues can place kittens or puppies in stores for adoption, but those adoptions still have to go through the rescue organization, not the store.


----------



## danielk (Jan 16, 2019)

Finally, hopefully all states start doing something to this instead of perpetuating the puppy mill situation.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes! Great news.


----------

